
Sideshow Interview: Oliver Peat, TuneCrawl - bearwithclaws
http://sideshowhq.com/backstage/oliver-peat
======
navyad
I'm also a programer always looking to build some fun-n-learn kind of project.
Your advice for building onto third party API is good.

